# RR: 162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Hardenberger, Marriner (cond.), Academy of St. Martin in the Fields	(1986)










2.	Marsalis, Leppard (cond.), National Philharmonic Orchestra	(1983)










3.	Schwarz (trumpet & cond.), New York Chamber Symphony	(1983)










4.	André, Stadlmair (cond.), Munich Chamber Orchestra	(1966)










5.	Marsalis, Leppard (cond.), English Chamber Orchestra	(1994)










6.	Friedrich, Haselböck (cond.), Vienna Academy Orchestra	(1995)










7.	Dokshizer, Barshai (cond.), Moscow Chamber Orchestra	(1979)










8.	Herseth, Abbado (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1985)










9.	Smedvig, Ling (cond.), Scottish Chamber Orchestra	(1989)










10.	Steele-Perkins, King (cond.), King's Consort	(2001)









*

1.	Hardenberger, Marriner (cond.), Academy of St. Martin in the Fields	(1986)
2.	Marsalis, Leppard (cond.), National Philharmonic Orchestra	(1983)
3.	Schwarz (trumpet & cond.), New York Chamber Symphony	(1983)
4.	André, Stadlmair (cond.), Munich Chamber Orchestra	(1966)
5.	Marsalis, Leppard (cond.), English Chamber Orchestra	(1994)
6.	Friedrich, Haselböck (cond.), Vienna Academy Orchestra	(1995)
7.	Dokshizer, Barshai (cond.), Moscow Chamber Orchestra	(1979)
8.	Herseth, Abbado (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1985)
9.	Smedvig, Ling (cond.), Scottish Chamber Orchestra	(1989)
10.	Steele-Perkins, King (cond.), King's Consort	(2001)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

